# xorg minimal



## unitrunker (Mar 21, 2020)

I didn't know this existed ...






						FreshPorts -- x11/xorg-minimal: X.Org minimal distribution metaport
					

This is a metaport for least amount of ports needed to run a X.Org server.




					www.freshports.org


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2020)

It was added almost 12 years ago, if I remember correctly fairly shortly after XFree86 was replaced with Xorg. 


```
Port Added: 2008-12-27 13:12:01
```


----------

